# PC um- oder Aufr?sten?



## KiddingMe (26. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,

ich war schon mehrmals am überlegen mir einen neuen PC zu kaufen. Nun ist die Frage welche Komponenten?
Ich hab mir da mal etwas zusammengestellt und möchte mal eure Meinung dazu wissen.

Hier wären die Komponenten von meinem jetzigen PC:

Mainboard: Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 7
GPU: Geforce GTX 960
CPU: Intel i7 6700K
RAM: Crucial Ballisitx Sport DIMM 8GB, DDR4-2400
Netzteil: Pure Power 11 600W
und 1,5TB HDD + 256 GB SSD SATA

Das wären die Komponenten für die neuen PC (Einen mit AMD und einen mit Intel):
1.
Mainboard: Asus Prime Z390-A oder MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro
GPU: Geforce RTX 3070 oder 3080
CPU: Intel i7 9700K
RAM: DDR4- DIMM 32GB
Netzteil: Pure Power 11 700W
und 2TB HDD + 500GB SSD M.2

2.
Mainboard: MSI MAG X570 Tomahawk
GPU: Geforce RTX 3070 oder 3080
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 5600X (Wenn er erscheint)
RAM: DDR4- DIMM 32GB
Netzteil: Pure Power 11 700W
und 2TB HDD + 500GB SSD M.2

Ich bedanke mich schonmal für eure Antworten! 
LG Kidding


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2020)

Auf keinen Fall einen Core i 9000er - es gibt schon längst die 10000er für den Sockel 1200, die sind besser und günstig, wenn du nicht unbedingt übertakten willst und eine CPU ohne "K" nimmst. Wenn du übertakten willst, wäre wiederum AMD besser bei Preis-Leistung, und zwar auch schon der Ryzen 5 3600 oder 3600 oder Ryzen 7 3700X / 3800X. 

Beim Rest: M.2-SSDs gibt es viele, hängt halt davon ab, welche du nimmst bzw. wie viel du ausgeben willst. Das alte Pure Powe r600W könnte auch noch reichen, je nach dem, wie als es ist. Für die 3070 vermutlich sowieso, bei der 3080 vlt. nicht mehr.


----------



## KiddingMe (26. Oktober 2020)

Und wieso nicht den neuen Ryzen 5 5600x?  Der soll ja auch Preisleistungsmäßig gut sein und alles toppen momentan


----------



## KiddingMe (26. Oktober 2020)

Und wieso nicht den neuen Ryzen 5 5600x? Der soll ja auch Preisleistungsmäßig gut sein und alles toppen momentan


----------



## Batze (26. Oktober 2020)

KiddingMe schrieb:


> Und wieso nicht den neuen Ryzen 5 5600x? Der soll ja auch Preisleistungsmäßig gut sein und alles toppen momentan



@Herb hat ihn in seiner Aufstellung noch nicht drin weil es den noch gar nicht gibt. Und was es nicht gibt kann man auch nicht empfehlen.
Alles in allem würde ich bis Weihnachten, anfang nächstes Jahr abwarten bis wirklich alle neuen Modelle raus sind, auch in Sachen Graka. Denn RTX 3070/3080 sind ja auch nicht wirklich lieferbar und wirkliche vergleiche eigentlich auch nicht nachvollziebar. Da fehlen jetzt auch eben die neuen AMD karten.
Also ich würde noch etwas warten.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Oktober 2020)

die cpu sollte es doch noch (gut) tun; oder gibts irgendwo schon ernstere probleme mit "nur" 4/8 cores? 
mehr (und ggf schnelleres) ram plus neue grafikkarte und du bist gerüstet, würde ich jedenfalls sagen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2020)

KiddingMe schrieb:


> Und wieso nicht den neuen Ryzen 5 5600x? Der soll ja auch Preisleistungsmäßig gut sein und alles toppen momentan



Der 5600X fällt ja nicht weg, nur weil ich sage, dass du auf keinen Fall den 9000er nehmen sollst. Ich meinte mit dem 10000er nur eine Alternative FALLS du Intel nimmst.


Und was Bonkic sagt, sollte man auch beachten - ein Ryzen 5 3600X ist vielleicht 15-20% schneller in Games. Wirklich nötig dürfte eine neue CPU nicht sein. Wenn es Dir aber den Zusatzpush wert ist, kannst du auch eine CPU kaufen - es kann zudem auch sein, dass der 5600X vielleicht sehr gut sein wird und weitere 15% auf den 3600X drauflegt. Dann hast du über 30% mehr Leistung durch die CPU in Games. Eine neue Grafikkarte würde aber für aktuelle Games erstmal reichen.


----------



## KiddingMe (27. Oktober 2020)

Also ich würde gerne neuere Spiele spielen wie z.B. das neue Watch Dogs oder auch mal Shooterspiele wie Warzone etc. Ich möchte nur das mein PC das ganze aushällt. Mit Overclocking beschäftige ich mich zurzeit und möchte da auch mal rangehen. 
Bei meinem Mainboard sind  kleinere Dinge abgebrochen und ihr müsst wissen.  Als ich den PC gekauft habe, war er schon gebraucht bzw. die Teile. Alles gebraucht außer mein Netzteil.
Die Frage ist jetzt nur für mich ob ich jetzt alles neu kaufen sollte oder halt nur RAM und Grafikkarte. Ein neues Mainboard würde ich für den aktuellen Prozessor nicht kaufen wenn ich den dann auch irgendwann aufrüsten möchte.
Reicht mein aktueller Prozessor noch oder sollte ich echt auf AMD umsteigen? Wie gesagt. So wie die den neuen AMD Ryzen 5 5600x angekündigt haben und die Daten auch so sein sollen wie sie es sagten, ist er ja nicht schlecht und wäre auch "günstig"


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2020)

KiddingMe schrieb:


> Also ich würde gerne neuere Spiele spielen wie z.B. das neue Watch Dogs oder auch mal Shooterspiele wie Warzone etc. Ich möchte nur das mein PC das ganze aushällt. Mit Overclocking beschäftige ich mich zurzeit und möchte da auch mal rangehen.
> Bei meinem Mainboard sind  kleinere Dinge abgebrochen und ihr müsst wissen.  Als ich den PC gekauft habe, war er schon gebraucht bzw. die Teile. Alles gebraucht außer mein Netzteil.
> Die Frage ist jetzt nur für mich ob ich jetzt alles neu kaufen sollte oder halt nur RAM und Grafikkarte. Ein neues Mainboard würde ich für den aktuellen Prozessor nicht kaufen wenn ich den dann auch irgendwann aufrüsten möchte.
> Reicht mein aktueller Prozessor noch oder sollte ich echt auf AMD umsteigen? Wie gesagt. So wie die den neuen AMD Ryzen 5 5600x angekündigt haben und die Daten auch so sein sollen wie sie es sagten, ist er ja nicht schlecht und wäre auch "günstig"


Naja, ob es "reicht", das musst du halt ausprobieren. Auf keinen Fall ist aber der 6700K so schwach, als dass zB eine Grafikkarte wie die RTX 3070 am Ende nur 10% mehr FPS als Deine GTX 1070 bringt, obwohl sie eigentlich mehr als doppelt so viele FPS bringen müsste, nur weil die CPU bremst. Die RTX 3070 ist laut ersten Tests wohl ca 110% schneller als die GTX 1070 - du wirst sicher auch mit dem i7-6700K diese 110% mehr FPS haben - aber mit ner modernen CPU hast du dann halt auf die 90% nochmal weitere 20% oben drauf. 

Du kannst es aber mal ausrechnen, was für du für den 6700K noch bekommst und für die 8GB- RAM, und dann schaust du, was ein Ryzen-Setting kostet und wie viel schneller der 5600X denn ist, was man erst nach Release genauer erfahren wird. Dann kannst du selber entscheiden, ob es sich lohnt, CPU/Board/RAM neu zu kaufen oder ob 8GB DDR3-RAM ausreichen. Und falls das aktuelle Board Probleme macht, kannst du sowieso zum AMD-Prozessor wechseln.


----------



## KiddingMe (27. Oktober 2020)

Hab leider nur die Gtx 960 ;/
Aber ja, ich denke dass ich dann zu AMD wechseln werde. Muss mir dann nur anschauen was sich da lohnt. Mein Wissen ist da jetzt nicht so riesig.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2020)

KiddingMe schrieb:


> Hab leider nur die Gtx 960 ;/


 Dann ist der Leistungszuwachs natürlich noch größer, und der 6700K wird das nicht ausbremsen.



> Aber ja, ich denke dass ich dann zu AMD wechseln werde. Muss mir dann nur anschauen was sich da lohnt. Mein Wissen ist da jetzt nicht so riesig.


 Da musst du nicht viel wissen. Nimm ein B550-Mainboard für um die 90-120€, oder falls du beim Übertakten auf viele Optionen Wert legst eines für eher 150€ aufwärts, dann kommt auch ein X570-Chipsatz in Frage. Dazu kaufst du zwei RAM-Riegel je 16GB für insgesamt 32GB, DDR4-3200 oder auch noch schneller, falls der Aufpreis nicht zu hoch ist. Und als CPU den Ryzen 5 5600X, wobei ich da halt noch Tests abwarten würde. Du musst nur beim CPU-Kühler dann drauf achten, dass der für den Sockel AM4 passt, falls du nicht den mitgelieferten Kühler von AMD benutzen willst. Manche Kühler sind zwar für Intel 11xx und auch 1200 geeignet, aber bei AMD nur bis Sockel AM3.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Oktober 2020)

KiddingMe schrieb:


> Die Frage ist jetzt nur für mich ob ich jetzt alles neu kaufen sollte oder halt nur RAM und Grafikkarte. Ein neues Mainboard würde ich für den aktuellen Prozessor nicht kaufen wenn ich den dann auch irgendwann aufrüsten möchte.



die 960 ist imo der eindeutige schwachpunkt in deinem system. ob der andere kram schon gebraucht war, spielt keine rolle, solange er einwandfrei funktioniert. 
rüste die grafikkarte auf und steck 8 gb zusätzlichen ram dazu. wäre wie gesagt mein rat. der leistungssprung wird - jede nach gewähltem modell natürlich (da ist dir herb sicher gerne behilflich)- riesig sein. cpu, mobo und co. kannst du danach ggf immer noch nach bzw neu kaufen, wenn dir irgendwo leistung fehlen sollte.


----------



## KiddingMe (28. Oktober 2020)

Ja das stimmt. Müsste mir dann aber neuen RAM kaufen. Wärs dann gut direkt 32gb zu kaufen? Alle 4 Slots sind schon belegt (4x4gb)


----------



## Bonkic (28. Oktober 2020)

KiddingMe schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt. Müsste mir dann aber neuen RAM kaufen. Wärs dann gut direkt 32gb zu kaufen? Alle 4 Slots sind schon belegt (4x4gb)



oben in deinen specs steht, du hättest nur 8gb ram?
falls das so ist, würde ich nicht mal daran - stand jetzt - was ändern. 16 sind immer noch ausreichend (für gaming). 

also nur neue grafikkarte und da kommts halt drauf an, was du ausgeben willst.
die neueste generation von nvidia und amd dürfte sich kaum lohnen, da a) zu teuer (momentan nur topmodelle) und b) kaum lieferbar. 
also käme vielleicht so was wie 'ne radeon 5700 (xt) bzw geforce 2060 / 2070 (plus) infrage, würde ich meinen. wobei die demnächst uu im preis sinken _könnten_, eben weil die neue gen schon da ist bzw vor der tür steht. vielleicht auch mal auf dem gebrauchtmarkt umsehen.


----------



## KiddingMe (28. Oktober 2020)

Ich sehe es gerade, habe mich wohl verschrieben. Oben habe ich ja schon sozusagen die 2 PCs zusammengestellt die ich kaufen würde und bin da ca. auf 1600 € gekommen. Die RTX 3070 würde mir schon sehr gefallen  Bin nur am überlegen halt ob neuen PC oder nicht. Ein weiterer Grund für einen neuen wäre, dass ich meinen Alten PC, meinem Bruder zu Weihnachten schenken würde (Kommt natürlich drauf an wie sehr es sich lohnt den PC neuzukaufen oder ob ich überhaupt die benötigten Teile bekomme). Meine CPU ist, so wie ich es momentan beobachte, wenn ich nichts machen bei Ca. 30% Auslastung. Bei Spielen geht sie natürlich hoch. Beispielweise als ich Need for Speed Heat gespielt habe (mit 40 fps xD) war er dauerthaft ausgelastet.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2020)

KiddingMe schrieb:


> Ich sehe es gerade, habe mich wohl verschrieben. Oben habe ich ja schon sozusagen die 2 PCs zusammengestellt die ich kaufen würde und bin da ca. auf 1600 € gekommen. Die RTX 3070 würde mir schon sehr gefallen  Bin nur am überlegen halt ob neuen PC oder nicht. Ein weiterer Grund für einen neuen wäre, dass ich meinen Alten PC, meinem Bruder zu Weihnachten schenken würde (Kommt natürlich drauf an wie sehr es sich lohnt den PC neuzukaufen oder ob ich überhaupt die benötigten Teile bekomme). Meine CPU ist, so wie ich es momentan beobachte, wenn ich nichts machen bei Ca. 30% Auslastung. Bei Spielen geht sie natürlich hoch. Beispielweise als ich Need for Speed Heat gespielt habe (mit 40 fps xD) war er dauerthaft ausgelastet.



Ich würde auf keinen Fall 32Gb für ein altes System kaufen. Und dass die CPU voll ausgelastet ist bei NFS Heat mit nur einer GTX 960, das finde ich sehr seltsam...  ^^ IMHO stimmt da was nicht ganz.


----------



## KiddingMe (28. Oktober 2020)

Deswegen  Wenn ich ram kaufen würde dann nur für nen neuen PC. Sonst rentiert sich da nicht


----------



## KiddingMe (29. Oktober 2020)

Ich würde mir, wie ich es mir aufgeschrieben habe, dieses Grafikkarte kaufen. Was haltet ihr davon?

https://www.alternate.de/MSI/GeForce-RTX-3070-VENTUS-3X-OC-Grafikkarte/html/product/1683119


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2020)

KiddingMe schrieb:


> Ich würde mir, wie ich es mir aufgeschrieben habe, dieses Grafikkarte kaufen. Was haltet ihr davon?
> 
> https://www.alternate.de/MSI/GeForce-RTX-3070-VENTUS-3X-OC-Grafikkarte/html/product/1683119



Kannst du machen - es ist aber schwer zu sagen, was du für das Geld bekommen wirst, wenn die Karte denn dann auch lieferbar ist. Das heißt jetzt zu bestellen hätte ein gewisses Risiko.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Oktober 2020)

KiddingMe schrieb:


> Ich würde mir, wie ich es mir aufgeschrieben habe, dieses Grafikkarte kaufen. Was haltet ihr davon?
> 
> https://www.alternate.de/MSI/GeForce-RTX-3070-VENTUS-3X-OC-Grafikkarte/html/product/1683119



spielst du in 4k?
falls nicht, fände ich ne 3070 ziemlich überdimensioniert.


----------



## KiddingMe (29. Oktober 2020)

Welche würdet du dann empfehlen? Ein 4K monitor hab ich nicht, nein. Ob ich mir in der Zukunft einen kaufe weiß ich nicht genau. Ich hätte sie halt gekauft um für die nächste Jahre erstmal Ruhe zu haben.


----------



## KiddingMe (29. Oktober 2020)

Ich würde noch warten bis die Ergebnisse und Preise der AMD Grafikkarten kommen und dann entscheiden. Nur finde ich RTX 3000er Reihe vom Preis und der Leistung besser als die 2000er


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2020)

Also, ich bin überhaupt kein Freund von "teure Karte, denn die hält dann 7 Jahre" - mit 2 Karten zu je 400€ alle 3 Jahre (was wegen der Gebrauchtpreise der ersten Karte effektiv eher nur 600-700€ ergibt) anstatt einer Karte für 700€, bei der man hofft, dass sie 6-7 Jahre reicht, ist man da besser unterwegs. Aller Erfahrung nach bekommt man nach 3 Jahren für um die 400€ eine Karte, die stärker ist als die Karte, die man 3 Jahre vorher für 600-900€ gekauft hatte.

ABER speziell jetzt hier bei der RTX 3070 oder auch mutmaßlich die AMD RX 6800:  die RTX 3070 ist fast 50% schneller bei WQHD als die AMD RX 5700 XT, die bis 400€ der Preis-Leistungs-Sieger ist. Das heißt: eine RTX 3070 bis zu 600€, ggf. aus Spaß an der Freude auch 650€ wäre ihr Geld durchaus wert. NORMALERWEISE hast du in den letzten Jahren nur um die 20-30% mehr Leistung für 50% Aufpreis bekommen, wenn du die "Mittelklasse" mit "Oberklasse/High-End" vergleichst. Die RTX 2080 Super zB kostete lange Zeit über 700€ und jetzt immer noch 600€ und ist nur gut 20% schneller als die RX 5700 XT - also 40-50% teurer, aber nur 20% mehr Leistung. DAS wäre dann Schwachsinn, die 2080 Super zu kaufen, nur weil man wegen des Aufpreises meint, sie würde dann doppelt so lange halten wie eine 5700 XT - außer man braucht die 20% mehr FPS dringend zb wegen 4K.


Die 3070 hat halt einen Haken: nur 8GB RAM. Das ist jetzt noch okay, aber in 3-4 Jahren kann es selbst bei WQHD oder Full-HD eng werden.


----------



## KiddingMe (29. Oktober 2020)

Es geht mir ja nicht um den Preis sondern um die Leistung die eigentlich ganz gut ist.
Welche Grafikkarte würdest du mir denn empfehlen?
Ich würde halt gerne mal Spiele auf Max. Einstellungen Spielen und eine schöne Grafik haben. Habe bis jetzt nur auf Niedrig gezockt
Finde die RTX verarbeitung bei Nvidia mega nice. Also ich würde zur Nvidia tendieren, wie gesagt.

Stimmt das eigentlich, dass Intel besser zum zocken ist als AMD? Hab das jetzt von mehreren gehört.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2020)

KiddingMe schrieb:


> Es geht mir ja nicht um den Preis sondern um die Leistung die eigentlich ganz gut ist.
> Welche Grafikkarte würdest du mir denn empfehlen?
> Ich würde halt gerne mal Spiele auf Max. Einstellungen Spielen und eine schöne Grafik haben. Habe bis jetzt nur auf Niedrig gezockt


 Das ist es ja eben: eine RX 5700 XT reicht für eine ganze Weile auch für maximale Details aus. Eine RTX 3070 reicht halt noch länger und bringt von Anfang an deutlich mehr Leistung. Und wenn der Aufpreis okay ist, kann man das machen. Wenn der Preis sowieso nicht so wichtig ist, kann man es erst Recht machen  



> Finde die RTX verarbeitung bei Nvidia mega nice. Also ich würde zur Nvidia tendieren, wie gesagt.


 Meinst Du die Raytracing-Effekte in manchen Games? AMD kann das inzwischen auch, nur dass es mehr Leistung frisst als bei Nvidia, weil die AMD-Karten dafür keine separaten Kerne haben. Allerdings ist die Frage, ob das überhaupt in vielen Games angeboten wird in der Zukunft. Es gibt da immer ein paar Zugpferde wie Cyberpunk 2077, aber die weitaus meisten Games bieten kein RT.



> Stimmt das eigentlich, dass Intel besser zum zocken ist als AMD? Hab das jetzt von mehreren gehört.


 Nö, das stimmt nicht. Es ist nur so, dass Intel meisten die "beste" CPU für Gaming hat und AMDs beste CPU da nicht mithalten kann. ABER dafür kostet diese starke Intel-CPU auch deutlich mehr, und die AMD-CPU ist trotzdem extrem stark für Gaming. Beim Sockel 1151 war Intel zB ein wenig stärker, aber deutlich teurer - daher war AMD mit den Ryzen 2000er und 300ern die cleverere Wahl. Beim Sockel 1200 von Intel ist es nun so, dass die CPUs sogar mehr Leistung fürs gleiche Geld bei AMD bieten - aber nur die Modelle, die man nicht übertakten kann, zB ist der Core i5-10400 oder i5-10400F ein bisschen schneller als der Ryzen 5 3600 und sogar 10€ günstiger - den Ryzen 5 3600 kannst du aber dafür problemlos übertakten, so dass er am Ende doch schneller ist. Das gleiche gilt für den Vergleich Core i7-17000 und Ryzen 7 3700X.


----------



## KiddingMe (29. Oktober 2020)

Alles klar. Ich bin mir halt mega unschlüssig wegen dem Prozessor.. Will da echt nichts falsches kaufen, nur hört man, wie man es kennt, von jedem etwas anderes. Das Intel besser ist oder das AMD besser ist. Immer das gleiche.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2020)

KiddingMe schrieb:


> Alles klar. Ich bin mir halt mega unschlüssig wegen dem Prozessor.. Will da echt nichts falsches kaufen, nur hört man, wie man es kennt, von jedem etwas anderes. Das Intel besser ist oder das AMD besser ist. Immer das gleiche.



Es gibt gerade für Gaming ganz eindeutige Tests, welche CPU wie stark ist. Und dann muss man eben schauen, was diese Leistung kostet. "Besser" ist weder AMD noch Intel, was die allgemeine Eignung für Games angeht. Man sollte einfach schauen, welches die stärkste CPU für das Geld ist, das man auch ausgeben möchte. Es macht ja - außer Geld ist scheißegal - keinen Sinn, sich den teuersten Intel zu kaufen, nur weil der in Spielen 10% schneller als ein 300€ günstigerer AMD-Prozessor ist...  und es macht auch keinen Sinn, sich den Ryzen 5 3600 zu kaufen, wenn man auf keinen Fall übertakten will und daher der Intel Core i5-10400F die bessere Wahl ist, weil er ein klein wenig schneller und sogar etwas günstiger als der Ryzen 5 3600 ist.

Ein Vorteil bei AMD ist aktuell aber, dass du mit einem B550- oder X570-Mainboard schon PCie4.0 nutzen kannst. Das macht nicht viel aus, kann aber auf lange Sicht ein kleiner Vorteil sein. Wenn also zwei Kombinationen mit Intel-Mainboard-RAM vs. AMD-Mainboard-RAM quasi gleich schnell sind und ähnlich viel kosten, würde ich AMD nehmen.


----------



## KiddingMe (30. Oktober 2020)

Alles klar, werde ich mir merken. Einige Kumpels meinten zu mir, als ich sagte, dass ich mir evtl. den neuen Ryzen 5 5600X holen möchte oder nen Ryzen 7 3800X, dass es eigentlich quatsch ist weil der i7 9700k für den Preis aktuell alles topt und auch viele besser im Gaming ist. Deswegen hab ich auch hier auch öfters nachgefragt weil ich mir unsicher war. Ich denke aber dass ich trotzdem zu AMD tendieren werde.

Außerdem schaue ich mir gerade auch das Übertakten an, bin zwar noch ein Anfänger aber ich würde dann meine CPU übertakten denke ich


----------



## KiddingMe (30. Oktober 2020)

Aber sag mal. Da die RTX 3070 wahrscheinlich nicht im Black Friday Angebot sein wird, könnte ich mir sie doch rein theoretisch schon holen oder?
Würdet ihr die Karte kaufen?


----------



## Hypertrax99 (30. Oktober 2020)

Du kannst froh sein wenn du bis dahin eine bekommen würdest 
Die sind ja scheinbar überall schonwieder ausverkauft, ausser bei Ebay zu überzogenen Preisen und evtl. ohne Garantie.

Ansich würde ich die Karte haben wollen, aber die Preise gefallen mir noch nicht und ich würde warten bis AMD die neuen Karten raus bringt. Vielleicht sind die viel besser und kosten genauso viel? Wobei es da eventuell ähnlich abläuft wie bei Nvidia. Wer weiß...

Nur du kannst entscheiden ob du die jetzt unbedingt brauchst? Vorher gab es wenigstens das aktuelle Watch Dogs (was du ja spielen willst) zur Karte dazu, jetzt gibts nix dazu! Biste nochmal 60€ los 
Dann mit den 8gb ram ist auch noch tricky. Solltest du gerne mit Grafikmods spielen, wirds da schon sehr eng. AMD hat 16GB, allerdings gibts da noch keine Tests und man weiß auch nicht wie sehr dann Raytracing bei den Karten die FPS killt.
Ist auch schwer zu sagen wie sich die Preise und Verfügbarkeit verändern werden.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2020)

KiddingMe schrieb:


> Alles klar, werde ich mir merken. Einige Kumpels meinten zu mir, als ich sagte, dass ich mir evtl. den neuen Ryzen 5 5600X holen möchte oder nen Ryzen 7 3800X, dass es eigentlich quatsch ist weil der i7 9700k für den Preis aktuell alles topt und auch viele besser im Gaming ist.


 Der 9700K ist in letzter wohl günstiger geworden, das habe ich nicht gewusst. Aber "viel besser" ist Unsinn. Er ist ca 10% schneller als ein Ryzen 7 3700X und kostet dafür dann auch etwas mehr als 10% Aufpreis, die Preise sind nämlich 300€ vs 270€. Die beiden CPUs sind also quasi gleichgut bei Preis-Leistung. Und wenn du kein Streamer oder so bist, kannst du auch einen Ryzen 5 3600 nehmen, da brauchst du keine 8 Kerne und 16 Threads. Der Ryzen 5 kostet 170 Euro, also 130 Euro weniger als ein i7-9700K und ist in Spielen auch nur ca 13-15% langsamer. Je aufwändiger die Grafik, desto mehr kommt sowieso die Grafikkarte ins Spiel, dann schrumpfen die Abstände. Wenn Du sowieso schon zB 90 FPS hast, hast du mit dem 9700K halt sogar gut 100FPS. Hast du aber eh nur 40 FPS, sind es mit dem 9700K auch keine 50 FPS.

UND es kommen ja die Ryzen 5000er - evlt sind die dann noch besser bei Preis-Leistung. Bei AMD hast du mit nem 500er-Mainboard zudem auch PCIe 4.0


----------



## KiddingMe (31. Oktober 2020)

Jap, das Stimmt. Ich warte einfach bis die 5000er rauskommen. Ich denke dass die Graka sogar ziemlich klar bei mir sein wird. Fehlt nur noch der Prozessor. Wenn der ryzen 5 5600x echt so "wenig" kosten würde, hol ich mir ihn


----------



## Hypertrax99 (1. November 2020)

Theoretisch sollen ja die neuen AMD Karten mit den neuen Prozessoren mehr Leistung haben, also wenn du neue AMD CPU nimmst, würde ich dann wohl auch ne AMD Karte nehmen. Aber dazu gibts ja noch keine Tests, AMD kann ja vieles sagen ^^


----------



## KiddingMe (5. November 2020)

Was haltet ihr vom Ryzen  5 5600X?


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2020)

KiddingMe schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom Ryzen  5 5600X?



Beim Test zB von Computerbase schneidet der sehr gut ab, schneller als ein Core i7-10700K in Full.HD. Die Frage ist halt, was er kostet. Er soll ja 300€ kosten, dann wäre es günstiger UND schneller als der 10700K, er ist aber auch "nur" 23-25% schneller als ein Core i5-10400F oder Ryzen 5 3600, die ja deutlich unter 200 Euro kosten. 

Aber verkehrt ist der 5600X sicher nicht. Wichtig bzw. besser ist, dass man dazu ein B550 oder X570-Mainboard nimmt.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (7. November 2020)

Die Frage ist halt auch der Preis, momentan könnte der auch steigen, da er scheinbar auch weg geht wie warme Semmeln. Was ist nur los mit den Leuten, dass die dieses Jahr alles leer kaufen -.-
Ich hoffe das nach Release der AMD Karten, keiner mehr die Nvidia will und der Preis sinkt. Aber ich bezweifel es irgendwie. Und ich fürchte das auch AMD gleich ausverkauft sein wird zu überhöhten Preisen.


----------



## KiddingMe (8. November 2020)

Habe mich dazu entschieden einen Ryzen 5 5600X zu kaufen sobald er wieder Verfügbar ist. Ich würde mir dazu auch ein X570 Mainboard kaufen, nur welches? Es sollte nicht zu teuer sein, also ich finde 180€ aufsteigend ist schon echt teuer.
Und welchen Kühler am besten dazu?


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2020)

KiddingMe schrieb:


> Habe mich dazu entschieden einen Ryzen 5 5600X zu kaufen sobald er wieder Verfügbar ist. Ich würde mir dazu auch ein X570 Mainboard kaufen, nur welches? Es sollte nicht zu teuer sein, also ich finde 180€ aufsteigend ist schon echt teuer.
> Und welchen Kühler am besten dazu?


Willst du denn sehr intensiv übertakten? Wenn nein, dann reicht auch ein B550-Board dicke aus, mit dem kannst du ja auch übertakten, nur vlt. nicht mit ganz so ausgefeilten Menüs wie bei X570, und es geht dann halt 1-2% weniger beim Takt. 

B550 zB https://geizhals.de/asrock-b550-phantom-gaming-4-a2295629.html?hloc=de
X570 zB https://geizhals.de/msi-x570-a-pro-7c37-003r-a2089831.html?hloc=de7

Kühler: ohne Übertakten zB ein Alpenföhn Brocken ECO. Mit Übertakten müsste man wisse, was in Dein Gehäuse passen würde.


----------



## KiddingMe (21. November 2020)

Würde mir übrigens jetzt eine b550 Mainboard + Ryzen 5 5600x (wenn die CPU verfügbar) ist. Auch die rtx 3070 würde ich kaufen.
Die:

https://m.alternate.de/MSI/GeForce-RTX-3070-VENTUS-3X-OC-Grafikkarte/html/product/1683119

Oder welche rtx 3070 würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2020)

KiddingMe schrieb:


> Würde mir übrigens jetzt eine b550 Mainboard + Ryzen 5 5600x (wenn die CPU verfügbar) ist. Auch die rtx 3070 würde ich kaufen.
> Die:
> 
> https://m.alternate.de/MSI/GeForce-RTX-3070-VENTUS-3X-OC-Grafikkarte/html/product/1683119
> ...


 Hängt vom Preis ab. Die MSI gibt es ja derzeit nicht zu dem Preis. 

Und falls die AMD RX 6800 wieder verfügbar wäre, wenn du dann kaufen willst, und günstiger ist, wäre die besser.


----------



## KiddingMe (22. November 2020)

Ja hm. Würde eher bei der 3070 bleiben und da die Feature mitnehmen.


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2020)

KiddingMe schrieb:


> Ja hm. Würde eher bei der 3070 bleiben und da die Feature mitnehmen.


naja, welche Features? RTX macht IMHO kaum etwas wichtiges, je nach Game sieht man noch nicht mal auf Screenshots Unterschiede, bzw. Unterschiede ja, aber keine, die es besser machen. zB Schatten werden anders, aber nicht "besser" dargestellt, oder es kommen 1-2 Schatten neu dazu, die einem eh nicht auffallen. Dafür hat die AMD-Karte mehr RAM. Ich würde mich da echt nicht vorher festlegen.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (23. November 2020)

An sich nehmen sich wohl beide Karten nicht so viel, abgesehen von mehr Speicher. Damit die AMD Features funktionieren, brauchste auch aktuellen AMD CPU. Hat man den nicht, finde ich den Aufpreis nicht gerechtfertigt meiner Meinung nach. Bei Nvidia die Features muss auch erstmal ein Spiel unterstützen. Also ich bleibe bei Nvidia, da ich eh noch keine 4k spielen werde, langt mir das. Ist auch billiger, irgendwann jedenfalls


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2020)

Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> An sich nehmen sich wohl beide Karten nicht so viel, abgesehen von mehr Speicher. Damit die AMD Features funktionieren, brauchste auch aktuellen AMD CPU.


 Welche Features meinst Du?


----------



## Hypertrax99 (25. November 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Welche Features meinst Du?



Meinte damit "AMD Smart Access Memory"...
Ansich sind die Unterschiede zwischen AMD und Nvidia wie ich finde nicht so groß ohne diese ganzen Zusatzfeatures, die nicht jedes Spiel unterstützt oder wo man spezielle Hardware braucht, dass es einen derartigen Aufpreis rechtfertigt (_ich rede natürlich noch vom Niveau der RTX 3070_). Wer natürlich AMD CPU hat (was er ja glaube wollte), hat ja theoretisch noch mehr Leistung und da sieht es wieder anders aus. 

Ich weiß ja nicht wann er was kaufen will, aber die Verfügbarkeit beim AMD CPU und den Grafikkarten ist echt mau und vom Preis her auch übertrieben. Wobei die AMD-Karten scheinbar noch schlechter zu bekommen sind als die von Nvidia oder?


----------



## cooper79 (25. November 2020)

sry falscher beitrag


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2020)

Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> Meinte damit "AMD Smart Access Memory"...
> Ansich sind die Unterschiede zwischen AMD und Nvidia wie ich finde nicht so groß ohne diese ganzen Zusatzfeatures, die nicht jedes Spiel unterstützt oder wo man spezielle Hardware braucht, dass es einen derartigen Aufpreis rechtfertigt (_ich rede natürlich noch vom Niveau der RTX 3070_). Wer natürlich AMD CPU hat (was er ja glaube wollte), hat ja theoretisch noch mehr Leistung und da sieht es wieder anders aus.


 Also, das Smart Access Memory wird aber meinem Empfinden nach nicht mal ansatzweise als wichtiges "Feature" dargestellt im Gegensatz zu RT und DLSS, zumindest bei Tests usw. - das wird erwähnt a la "schön, aber kein Kaufgrund".




> Ich weiß ja nicht wann er was kaufen will, aber die Verfügbarkeit beim AMD CPU und den Grafikkarten ist echt mau und vom Preis her auch übertrieben. Wobei die AMD-Karten scheinbar noch schlechter zu bekommen sind als die von Nvidia oder?


 Bei Nvidia kann man die 3070 halbwegs gut bekommen, aber halt trotzdem für mindestens 650€ (Founders Edition lag bei 500€), und die 3090 bekommt man ab 1600€. Die 3080 aber kann man vergessen. Bei AMD gibt es derzeit keine der 6800er, aber die sind ja auch gerade erst rausgekommen.


----------



## KiddingMe (27. November 2020)

Wollte den PC eigentlich diesen Monat bzw nächsten Monat gekauft haben  Ist halt blöd mit der Verfügbarkeit von graka und CPU


----------



## Spiritogre (27. November 2020)

Muhaha ich habe gerade das hier gefunden, eine GF 1060 mit 3GB, Kosten, schlappe 4332 Euro plus 5,93 Euro Versand: https://www.amazon.de/Gainward-GeFo...&keywords=geforce&qid=1606481659&sr=8-15&th=1


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. November 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Muhaha ich habe gerade das hier gefunden, eine GF 1060 mit 3GB, Kosten, schlappe 4332 Euro plus 5,93 Euro Versand: https://www.amazon.de/Gainward-GeFo...&keywords=geforce&qid=1606481659&sr=8-15&th=1


LOL

Wenn ich meine 1080 reinsetze könnt ich mich danach wohl zur Ruhe setzen. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## KiddingMe (28. November 2020)

Könntet ihr mir noch ein Netzteil empfehlen? ca. 100€? Muss man darauf auf etwas achten? Würde 750 - 850 Watt nehmen.


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2020)

KiddingMe schrieb:


> Könntet ihr mir noch ein Netzteil empfehlen? ca. 100€? Muss man darauf auf etwas achten? Würde 750 - 850 Watt nehmen.



Jedes Netzeil für 100€ ist an sich mehr als gut genug  wo willst du denn kaufen?


----------



## LesterPG (28. November 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Muhaha ich habe gerade das hier gefunden, eine GF 1060 mit 3GB, Kosten, schlappe 4332 Euro plus 5,93 Euro Versand: https://www.amazon.de/Gainward-GeFo...&keywords=geforce&qid=1606481659&sr=8-15&th=1


Komischerweise gibt es immer wieder solche merkwürdigen utopischen "Angebote" auf Amazon, sogar aus Herstellerquellen.

Als ich letztens nach einen bestimmten Koffeindrink guckte sah ich da auch Einzelpreise von über 20,00/0,25Dose ... das dürfte wohl eher Kokain gewesen sein bei den Preisen.


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Komischerweise gibt es immer wieder solche merkwürdigen utopischen "Angebote" auf Amazon, sogar aus Herstellerquellen.
> 
> Als ich letztens nach einen bestimmten Koffeindrink guckte sah ich da auch Einzelpreise von über 20,00/0,25Dose ... das dürfte wohl eher Kokain gewesen sein bei den Preisen.



Es sind halt Angebote, d.h. einer bietet es für den Preis an - nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Das heißt nicht, dass das dann auch der Marktpreis ist und es irgendjemand auch bezahlt. Ein Kumpel von mir bewertet seine CDs/Schallplatten auch gern mal nach dem, was angeblich verlangt wird. Ein anderer macht das mit Figuren von Comics und Filmen, dabei dann vor allem bei Figuren, die er eventuell kaufen möchte. Kann man machen, ist aber eine Illusion  

Die Preise sind manchmal auch nur Komma-Fehler, manchmal ist der Preis auch deswegen so hoch, damit auf keinen Fall jemand bestellt - aber man will halt trotzdem präsent beim Kunden sein und vermeiden, GAR nicht bei der Online-Suche angezeigt zu werden, aber man will auch auf keinen Fall zb eine Grafikkarte für 200€ mehr als die UVP anbieten, und am Ende ist der Marktpreis dann sogar 300€ über der UVP, so dass man als Händler auf Gewinn verzichtet


----------



## LesterPG (29. November 2020)

So wenig ich für Religionen übrig habe, aber das ist Wucher und die sind sich recht einig was man davon halten sollte.
Das "falsche Komma" mag im Einzelfall zutreffen, wenn es Faktor 10 oder 100 wäre, aber im Falle von x20/x33 ist es Bullshit !


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> So wenig ich für Religionen übrig habe, aber das ist Wucher und die sind sich recht einig was man davon halten sollte


 Wucher ist es, wenn man keine Alternative hat und es zu einem überhöhen Preis kaufen MUSS  



> Das "falsche Komma" mag im Einzelfall zutreffen , wenn es Faktor 10 oder 100 wäre, aber im Falle von x20/x33 ist es Bullshit !


  Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch "manchmal"...    und Kommafehler sind auch schon immer wieder mal ZUGUNSTEN der Kunden passiert. Das sind dann halt einfach nur Fehler, die gibt's immer wieder mal.


----------



## KiddingMe (30. November 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Jedes Netzeil für 100€ ist an sich mehr als gut genug  wo willst du denn kaufen?



Das ist ja eigentlich egal. Hauptsache es tut was es machen soll. Wenn es 90 € kostet ist ja auch gut. Bin mir nur nicht sicher auf was man da achten soll.

bin übrigens am Überlegen die Graka zu kaufen weil Sie gerade verfügbar ist xD 
Asus TUF GeForce RTX 3070 8GB OC Grafikkarte


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2020)

KiddingMe schrieb:


> Das ist ja eigentlich egal. Hauptsache es tut was es machen soll. Wenn es 90 € kostet ist ja auch gut. Bin mir nur nicht sicher auf was man da achten soll.
> 
> bin übrigens am Überlegen die Graka zu kaufen weil Sie gerade verfügbar ist xD
> Asus TUF GeForce RTX 3070 8GB OC Grafikkarte



Also, das hier zB https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-power-11-700w-atx-2-4-bn295-a1910237.html?hloc=de       nicht denken, dass 700W zu wenig sein könnte - das leistet mehr als etliche andere mit 750W Nennwert. Die 700W sind nur die empfohlene Dauerlast. Es hat aber selbst mehr potenzielle Leistung als die kleine Schwester System Power 9 mit ebenfalls 700W Nennwert: https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-system-power-9-cm-700w-atx-2-51-bn303-a2091776.html?hloc=de   Viele andere Hersteller würden selbst das System Power eher als 750-800W-Netzteil vermarkten.

Oder auch das hier https://geizhals.de/silverstone-str...-2-3-sst-st70f-pb-30264-a1219463.html?hloc=de
oder mit 750W Nennwert auch https://geizhals.de/corsair-cx-seri...020061-eu-cp-9020061-uk-a1435620.html?hloc=de


----------



## KiddingMe (2. Dezember 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, das hier zB https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-power-11-700w-atx-2-4-bn295-a1910237.html?hloc=de       nicht denken, dass 700W zu wenig sein könnte - das leistet mehr als etliche andere mit 750W Nennwert. Die 700W sind nur die empfohlene Dauerlast. Es hat aber selbst mehr potenzielle Leistung als die kleine Schwester System Power 9 mit ebenfalls 700W Nennwert: https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-system-power-9-cm-700w-atx-2-51-bn303-a2091776.html?hloc=de   Viele andere Hersteller würden selbst das System Power eher als 750-800W-Netzteil vermarkten.
> 
> Oder auch das hier https://geizhals.de/silverstone-str...-2-3-sst-st70f-pb-30264-a1219463.html?hloc=de
> oder mit 750W Nennwert auch https://geizhals.de/corsair-cx-seri...020061-eu-cp-9020061-uk-a1435620.html?hloc=de



Das 750 Watt von corsair sieht gut aus. Hatte da auch schon im Blick. Denke mal nicht das ich in den nächsten Monaten eine neue graka brauche und aufrüste
Also passt das ja
Vielen dank


----------



## KiddingMe (3. Dezember 2020)

Das wäre auch nicht schlecht.
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...byte-P850GM-ATX-2-31--GP-P850GM-_1382744.html

Habe mir jetzt alles bestellt außer Netzteil gerade xD
Vielen dank nochmal für eure Antworten und für eure Hilfe!


----------

